

Effective JavaScript Codemods - cpojer
https://medium.com/@cpojer/effective-javascript-codemods-5a6686bb46fb

======
subtle_gradient
How do I Hacker News? I can't find the 👍 button. Yes, I am so hipster than
I've never used Hacker News before. You're welcome Internet

EDIT: I found it!

